# throttle shaft removal briggs pulsa-jet



## jgraham798 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a carb off a tiller and the motor is Briggs and stratton model 137202-011601 and I'm haviong problems removing the throttle shaft. it actually broke off at the screww hole where the throttle plate scews in and the bottom part of the shaft is still in the carb.

What's the best way to get this broken shaft out so I can install a new one. 
This is my first time trying to replace the throttle shaft.

Thanks for any and all help !

Jim


----------

